# My DIY BOW PRESS



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## double0lx (Dec 2, 2007)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Simply amazing.. how much did it cost? Make one for me? I'll pay to ship it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## County Hunter (Sep 17, 2012)

That Leon is your best DIY yet.


----------



## blbhunt2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Wow that's a beauty. You did an outstanding job! One question, how do you adjust the gap between the fingers? Looks like a spring in there... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

double0lx said:


> Simply amazing.. how much did it cost? Make one for me? I'll pay to ship it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I got all the parts and started it well over a year ago. The biggest hurdle was welding it.. I don't have a welder but was determined to do it myself. I have a buddy who has one but with our conflicting schedules it was really tough to make it happen. It was about half the price of an ez-green press here's the breakdown.

$50 - 4 ton trailer jack with 3/4" acme rod
$75 - fingers
$10 - hand wheel
$30 - steel
$40 - misc hardware, paint, plasti dip 
$30- beer my buddy drank while I welded (part of the deal for using his welder)
I'm a carpenter not a machinest and don't really have any metal working tools so everything I did was done with a little angle grinder. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## dominguez55 (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

County Hunter said:


> That Leon is your best DIY yet.


Thanks I have an awful lot of thought and time in it. My favorite features are the mount system and the "he-dog" fingers! It's not quite done yet tho..as of now I have a wall mount which is the black piece in the pic by itself and the bench mount which gives it a third axis to rotate on. I'm making a floor stand and a receiver hitch mount, both will use the bench mount assembly. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

blbhunt2 said:


> Wow that's a beauty. You did an outstanding job! One question, how do you adjust the gap between the fingers? Looks like a spring in there...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Actually just slide it and it stays. There is a spring on each side of the fingers but mostly just to hold them still

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## txdb (Dec 22, 2016)

That's cool. Looks great!

Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickstick_28 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

This is probably my favorite feature of the whole thing.. my hedog fingers! anyone who's ever had a hedog or worked on a bow with one knows the biggest suck about them is that they must be removed to press the bow. Not any more!!! I've got 4 bows with them so I'm really liking this..









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Briangsxr1000 (Feb 18, 2019)

Great work! If you ever make them to sell I will gladly purchase one!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

This is what i came up with to keep the fingers from floppin around.. A latch eyelet, a couple wire connectors and a piece of peep sight tubing. Worked better than I expected.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

A couple of unseen things I did were a few of coats of plasti-dip on the bottom of the fingers to give a little protection to the press finish. I also plasti-dipped the block the finger shaft goes through to protect the cam.

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow? Looks quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

So the base swivels on the bench mount? And I have to ask out of curiosity, why is the base tubing drilled from corner to corner rather than just straight through? 
I'm a carpenter too, just trying to discern the technique.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

frog gigger said:


> So the base swivels on the bench mount? And I have to ask out of curiosity, why is the base tubing drilled from corner to corner rather than just straight through?
> I'm a carpenter too, just trying to discern the technique.


Correct the base does swivel, mainly to compliment the future floor mount. As far as the hole from corner to corner... Honestly I just didn't have a 1" drill bit and putting the hole in the corner allowed me to do it with an angle grinder. Plus I thought it made it look kinda cool. If I could do it over I think I'd actually do everything at an angle like the spike press just because..

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy8553 (Aug 27, 2014)

great job


----------



## TallDog (Jan 10, 2010)

Really nice work.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Correct the base does swivel, mainly to compliment the future floor mount. As far as the hole from corner to corner... Honestly I just didn't have a 1" drill bit and putting the hole in the corner allowed me to do it with an angle grinder. Plus I thought it made it look kinda cool. If I could do it over I think I'd actually do everything at an angle like the spike press just because..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


That explains it, knew there was a reason. 
What's it swivel on?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

frog gigger said:


> That explains it, knew there was a reason.
> What's it swivel on?


Just a piece of pipe welded to the plate. I shoulda welded a nut on the base to lock it down before I painted it but it slipped my mind I guess.

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## JBSquared (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome set up.


----------



## Sandwerm (Jan 11, 2019)

Wow..nice!!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Because I used a trailer jack I was limited to only 15" of travel so I had to figure my sweet spot to position the smallest tube in the jack body. As it sets now, with the fingers all the way back it will press as small as 27 1/2" and by adjusting the fingers it can go to 26" if I need to go smaller I'll either need to make an adapter or scrape a lot of paint.. As is It will extend to 42 1/2" but by removing the bolt in the center black piece and sliding tube out it will go out to 55" so it's capable of a full 29" travel overall

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## INSwitchback (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done....


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

You mad have skills my friend. Great project completed there. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Airbornebear (Feb 2, 2019)

Outstanding work! Looks great!


----------



## BillieWillie (Feb 20, 2019)

Amazing job!


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow that pretty cool Leon way to go.... not bad for a carpenter.
Might think about making another mount to slide in to a receiver hitch on the back of a pickup for in the field fixing just saying :bolt:


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys I'm glad you like it

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy14521 (Apr 30, 2016)

Pretty smart. I like it.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hillsdweller605 said:


> Wow that pretty cool Leon way to go.... not bad for a carpenter.
> Might think about making another mount to slide in to a receiver hitch on the back of a pickup for in the field fixing just saying :bolt:


 aha!! you only looked at the pictures... as I'd expect from a villedweller 
I actually have a hitch mount and a floor stand in the works as well as an adjustable caution bar and a vice. Should have pics by next year. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## cleysath (Oct 3, 2011)

Excellent job!


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Hillsdweller605 said:


> Wow that pretty cool Leon way to go.... not bad for a carpenter.
> Might think about making another mount to slide in to a receiver hitch on the back of a pickup for in the field fixing just saying :bolt:


This is what goes into my hitch









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodsrider33 (Jan 30, 2019)

That's impressive, good work.


----------



## Tribbyhunter30 (Feb 26, 2019)

Wow looks nice


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

leoncrandall74 said:


> aha!! you only looked at the pictures... as I'd expect from a villedweller
> I actually have a hitch mount and a floor stand in the works as well as an adjustable caution bar and a vice. Should have pics by next year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


you did mention something about the receiver hitch thing in the ville when you and servivalistd where talking about it... :nyah:


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

survivalistd said:


> This is what goes into my hitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To much information!!!! Didn’t need to know that at all!!


----------



## gator97dwb (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Hillsdweller605 said:


> To much information!!!! Didn’t need to know that at all!!


It's very handy and with a good newspaper your set..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## somekindofnick (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice work. I would never know it was DIY unless you told me.


----------



## BlackPot (Dec 2, 2018)

Very nice. Quality work.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

survivalistd said:


> This is what goes into my hitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then ya gotta carry that around..

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

That's crappy

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dshooter96 (Feb 2, 2019)

Bice


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Originally I planned on building a draw board to mount to the press, had my winch and all the details fingered out. I'm usually 100% DIY if I think I can make improvements but this time I decided I'm gonna pass on the diy. I think the press was made for this... With the money I saved building the press I can get an AD draw board and still come out cheaper than a basic ez-green









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## phwbt (Apr 11, 2014)

Dang. Looks great!


----------



## schleprock (Sep 13, 2008)

excellent work!


----------



## A929ryda (May 9, 2018)

awesome


----------



## Konfuze (Sep 15, 2012)

Good work !!!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys glad y'all like it.

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## schleprock (Sep 13, 2008)

Great looking press!


----------



## crate572 (Jan 4, 2016)

Well thought out ... looks great for a DIY


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Got a couple pm's asking about the hinge..
All I used was a piece of 1" 16g tubing and a couple of 7/8" bolts, one 5 1/2" and the other was 8" with the head cut off. The fit was perfect, moves freely but no slop.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## AzadM (Mar 5, 2019)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Colsonk (Nov 2, 2018)

Where did you purchase the press fingers?your post is making me want to build my own press rather than purchasing the LCA Ez Green 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

well done bud, looks awesome


----------



## Bassmaster29 (Apr 3, 2018)

This is awsome !! great work


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Colsonk said:


> Where did you purchase the press fingers?your post is making me want to build my own press rather than purchasing the LCA Ez Green
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought them from another member who built a spare set when he did his press. There was a guy on ebay who had some a little while back, also check with 91safari on here he might be able to help you out. 
It was definitely a fun and very rewarding project. Give it a go I don't think you'll regret it. You can have a better press for a fraction of the money.

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Colsonk (Nov 2, 2018)

leoncrandall74 said:


> I bought them from another member who built a spare set when he did his press. There was a guy on ebay who had some a little while back, also check with 91safari on here he might be able to help you out.
> It was definitely a fun and very rewarding project. Give it a go I don't think you'll regret it. You can have a better press for a fraction of the money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Awesome thank you....I agree that a lot of $$ $ can be saved and still end up with a better press in the end. The press fingers are the only thing I need to get sorted before I start ordering the rest of the parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratmeat (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm also curious about finding fingers can't find any on ebay. Anyone ?


----------



## Dmac678 (Mar 2, 2019)

Wow. Im super impressed


----------



## Bowhunt77 (Jun 1, 2012)

pretty danged cool!


----------



## Colsonk (Nov 2, 2018)

Ratmeat said:


> I'm also curious about finding fingers can't find any on ebay. Anyone ?


Check with forum member 91safari. I just purchased a set from him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waltonzl88 (Feb 28, 2019)

What did you use for fingers?


----------



## xX-RHINO-Xx (Feb 27, 2017)

Interesting!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Waltonzl88 said:


> What did you use for fingers?


Aluminum, I purchased the fingers from another member. I had 4 regular and 2 draw stop fingers, I cut the tips off 2 of the regular fingers and welded them to the draw stop fingers for clearance of the hedog









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## jouscary (Jun 1, 2017)

This is just awesome!! Have been thinking about a DIY press too for a long time but it always kinda feels I don't have the time. Examples of DIY press coolness such as yours might just push me to do it though... It's dangerous to check these kind of threads out! 😉


----------



## Catharina (Mar 16, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## Elite0529 (Feb 14, 2016)

Great job. This has got me interested is starting to build me one.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

jouscary said:


> This is just awesome!! Have been thinking about a DIY press too for a long time but it always kinda feels I don't have the time. Examples of DIY press coolness such as yours might just push me to do it though... It's dangerous to check these kind of threads out! [emoji6]


Thank you very much! The hardest part is finding the time.. Was over a year since I started it. I kept forgetting about it. Lol
Deffinently give it a go! I think anyone capable of welding can have a high quality press for a fraction of the cost of the cheapest presses available. I have under $10 in the first and second axis mount on my press which is a $130 upgrade for a LCA press, I even have a third axis... $130 is about what i have in the whole press not counting the fingers. 
GET YOUR DIY ON ARCHERYTALK!!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## wajj8196 (Sep 13, 2016)

looks good！ nice！


----------



## Girvin13 (Nov 10, 2017)

Parts list? Looks right down my alley.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Girvin13 said:


> Parts list? Looks right down my alley.


Really not much to it. 
Trailer jack rated for 8000# w/ 3/4" acme rod. End of the shaft is 1/2" where wheel mounts. 
1 3/4" telescopic square tube 3' long (4' If you want to do the bench mount) 
For the first and second axis mount..
3' piece of 1" 16g tubing 
2-7/8" bolts, one 5 1/2" the other 8" with the head removed. And a few 3/8" nuts to weld to the 1" tube for the lockdown bolts.
I'll find the link to the jack and post it. The tubes in this jack were not very sloppy so no shimming was necessary. Also the 1 3/4" tube I used was very tight in the jack, no slop or rattle whatsoever, actually had to smooth edges of both tubes with a file to get them to fit. That's about everything but the fingers. There's a couple pics on post #55 showing the parts for the hinge.


Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Here's a link to the jack. Check around on there cuz I got it about $30 cheaper. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401289042259

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Colsonk (Nov 2, 2018)

Spent the last 2 days cutting and welding on my DIY press...thanks for all the help, once its finished and painted I’ll post up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Colsonk said:


> Spent the last 2 days cutting and welding on my DIY press...thanks for all the help, once its finished and painted I’ll post up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's looking great!! Can't wait to see it finished. Be sure to post more pics. I really enjoy seeing everyone's ideas and projects come to life. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## hedgehog23 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice job, I'm going to incorporate some of the design elements from your into my build.


----------



## tiredoldguy (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice project. Amazing what can be done with limited tools.


----------



## Bassmaster29 (Apr 3, 2018)

This is amazing!!


----------



## anthonyyoung385 (Mar 25, 2019)

looks great


----------



## SamLewey (Aug 20, 2018)

That's fricken awesome!


----------



## myakawich (Jul 18, 2012)

Good looking setup.


----------



## Lygris (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice job


----------



## Thescarceman (Mar 22, 2019)

Good work! Always enjoy fabrication done well.


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words guys [emoji482]



Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I went into this project with the full intention of building a draw board.. just couldn't bring myself to do it. Kept seeing the ArcheryDezign draw boards and it's just such a compact and perfectly thought out design. I just wouldn't be as happy with any other.
Kris did an amazing job on my custom draw board!!! And best part is that the cost of the press and draw board is still way under the cost of a basic ez-green.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## LCguy (Jan 17, 2019)

That’s awesome.


----------



## Bigwilly1210 (May 26, 2016)

i like it, I wish I had made mine with a single center mounting point to allow for rotation.
Hmmmph....... 
I guess thats what cutting wheels and welders are for..... LOL


----------



## behindthepin (Dec 26, 2018)

looks great


----------



## Bayoumuscle21 (Jul 5, 2018)

You need to make a sweet logo and put on that thing! It's awesome.


----------



## EricTreb (Sep 3, 2014)

very nice


----------



## AceProballer (Mar 25, 2019)

Looks nicer and more versatile than some of the commercially made ones out there. Very impressive.


----------



## ncshealey (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## Cajun1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Isaac0280 (Jul 18, 2015)

Super nice set-up
Wish I was handy lol


----------



## Coastelk_90 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice work fellas


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Bigwilly1210 said:


> i like it, I wish I had made mine with a single center mounting point to allow for rotation.
> Hmmmph.......
> I guess thats what cutting wheels and welders are for..... LOL


If someone only wanted one pivot to go vertical It would be real easy to just weld a bolt to the back side of any bench mounted press, which would allow it to be mounted to the wall but could still be able to mount to a bench. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## FatBuddah (Feb 19, 2018)

That’ll do the trick!! I’m inspired


----------



## AZarcher338 (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome. Would totally buy one!


----------



## Cfd119 (Aug 6, 2018)

Very nice work great job


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone!! I'm loving this new press and draw board sure wish I did it years ago. Should have the rest of the parts to complete my vise this weekend.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Marbar (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow very nicely done!!!


----------



## Huffcop (Apr 2, 2019)

Very nice press! I like your ideas. I'm currently in the process of building one myself.


----------



## RebelGT (Apr 5, 2019)

Has anyone just taken one of these style jacks from Harbor Freight and just put welded the arms and a base to it?


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, Just need to find my pics.


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1733664
Here is how I made it side a side wind press from a top wind.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

70oldsracer said:


> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1733664
> Here is how I made it side a side wind press from a top wind.


Very nice press and great job on the conversion. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Very nice press and great job on the conversion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm not trying to hijack the thread, just responding to RebelGT's post. If you go to 92 safari's thread "Let's build a slimline inline together" and go to post 312 on page 13, I kinda give step by step pics. For some reason the pics are very large, it wasn't that large when I posted them, but that was 2012.


----------



## RebelGT (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks so much!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

70oldsracer said:


> Thanks. I'm not trying to hijack the thread, just responding to RebelGT's post. If you go to 92 safari's thread "Let's build a slimline inline together" and go to post 312 on page 13, I kinda give step by step pics. For some reason the pics are very large, it wasn't that large when I posted them, but that was 2012.


It's all good brother! And anyone else who wants to share some pics is more than welcome. I love seeing everybody's craftsmanship and ideas take shape. i got a lot of ideas on what I wanted to do from 92safari's thread and I actually read through it a couple times for info. There are so many different diy presses in it , anyone thinking about building one should definitely read the entire thread. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

A little closer... got the actual "vise" completed just waiting on the last piece for the mount.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

This time I think it's complete... after getting it togeather I didn't really like the slop in the thin piece the knob was threaded into and the guide rod so I made a new piece. Rock solid with no play now. Also drilled a small recess for the end of the knob screw to set in.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Diggin the new vise, it's a great addition to my little shop









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## jcw740 (Jun 13, 2018)

looks great!


----------



## JesseGar (Apr 21, 2019)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Thank you! I got all the parts and started it well over a year ago. The biggest hurdle was welding it.. I don't have a welder but was determined to do it myself. I have a buddy who has one but with our conflicting schedules it was really tough to make it happen. It was about half the price of an ez-green press here's the breakdown.
> 
> $50 - 4 ton trailer jack with 3/4" acme rod
> $75 - fingers
> ...


Wow this thing is cool, I'ma show this to my landlord see if maybe he'd want to try and build one with me. Sounds like fun and he's got the welding gear!


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for the post, I will be making one. It's a shame I don't have access to a machine shop like I used to.


----------



## LAC X (Apr 22, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

RebelGT said:


> Has anyone just taken one of these style jacks from Harbor Freight and just put welded the arms and a base to it?
> View attachment 6803511


I got something similar from Princess Auto here. Plan to turn it into a press this year.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

RebelGT said:


> Has anyone just taken one of these style jacks from Harbor Freight and just put welded the arms and a base to it?
> View attachment 6803511


This is the jack I used. It was $50 on ebay









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## dprocter (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice press, Ive been looking into making one and will use this for ideas! Beauty.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Made a little work bench this weekend









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Because I used a trailer jack I was limited to only 15" of travel so I had to figure my sweet spot to position the smallest tube in the jack body. As it sets now, with the fingers all the way back it will press as small as 27 1/2" and by adjusting the fingers it can go to 26" if I need to go smaller I'll either need to make an adapter or scrape a lot of paint.. As is It will extend to 42 1/2" but by removing the bolt in the center black piece and sliding tube out it will go out to 55" so it's capable of a full 29" travel overall
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Press looks really nice. How long is your end telescopic piece that goes into the blacK? Did you drill more holes in it for adjustment correct?
Thanks


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

SHEGGE said:


> Press looks really nice. How long is your end telescopic piece that goes into the blacK? Did you drill more holes in it for adjustment correct?
> Thanks


Thank you About 15" I slid the smallest tube all the way in then determined where I needed to cut to be able to press a 28" ata bow. yes there are a couple more holes inside the tube to extend it.

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## GuideGun (Jul 28, 2016)

Very cool thank you


----------



## airmannorred (Aug 20, 2013)

Man this has been on my to do list for a long time. How did you use the Jack? Did you just take it apart and use the guts? Also, where did you buy the hand wheel?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

airmannorred said:


> Man this has been on my to do list for a long time. How did you use the Jack? Did you just take it apart and use the guts? Also, where did you buy the hand wheel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It's all jack. It has 3/4" acme rod and was the perfect foundation for the press. I removed the foot and replaced it with a 1 3/4" piece of tubing. Then just removed the crank and replaced it with the handwheel. The end of the shaft is 1/2" where wheel attaches. It's a 6" wheel I picked up on ebay

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## stonewall1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dflag888 (Aug 11, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## yvedel65 (May 10, 2019)

Nice


----------



## swampninja (Sep 11, 2012)

Excellent work


----------



## bowpress (Jan 7, 2016)

Unbelievable, looks factory, love the rotary where you can put the bow vertical


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys I appreciate it!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh17young (Mar 20, 2012)

That came out awesome!


----------



## lauri (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## hardtokill (Dec 31, 2006)

great job


----------



## NCbowhunter11b (Sep 19, 2018)

Legit!!


----------



## Revflip (Oct 26, 2013)

Super nice and you really should consider marketing this! Great work


----------



## Dbarnhart13 (Feb 11, 2018)

Awesome job


----------



## garett08 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Fantastic work &#55356;&#57210;


----------



## wkrysalka (Aug 18, 2012)

Professional work!


----------



## mibowhunter1989 (Apr 24, 2019)

That looks great!


----------



## flpickrel (Jul 12, 2015)

that's agreat job


----------



## Schwartz208 (Dec 18, 2018)

Where did you get the fingers?


----------



## khrixis (Jul 6, 2018)

Nice Job!


----------



## Matias3 (Nov 6, 2018)

Very nice good job


----------



## Mais-Diesel (Nov 3, 2016)

Great job


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Schwartz208 said:


> Where did you get the fingers?


Check with 92safari he had a thread I saw yesterday. He was selling some of his. 



Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## tjwagoner (Aug 25, 2016)

Crazy impressive. This is the ultimate DIY.


----------



## nickee3158 (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW, that press looks awesome! Looks very well made.


----------



## Macwas (May 26, 2019)

digging that rig,


----------



## Billie338Rum (Jun 23, 2019)

nice job


----------



## Erik Tasker (Jan 30, 2015)

Awesome thread and build! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsnell1988 (Jun 9, 2019)

Dang man that thing is legit!


----------



## ebk04 (Jun 24, 2019)

that's awesome!


----------



## keep_hunting_ca (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## Devious303 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice work..


----------



## Beefstick (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice, I might just have to fix my welder now.


----------



## thodosi (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Coreyjordan11 (Jul 19, 2015)

looks great


----------



## zfish11 (Jun 30, 2019)

looks interesting, might have to try


----------



## JakeRV (Jun 6, 2019)

I like it alot, great design.


----------



## Papp (Jun 26, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## jjjaah (Jun 26, 2019)

wow incredible!


----------



## kenklimo (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow that looks like it is bulletproof. Great Job


----------



## TBall (May 9, 2006)

Nice


----------



## trapping4u2 (Mar 18, 2018)

wow that looks really good


----------



## VLuong24 (Aug 4, 2018)

That thing looks legit!


----------



## cshelton575 (Jul 7, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## Martin Chemnitz (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice job. Great color


----------



## del lanati (Sep 8, 2012)

i love it excellent job


----------



## Burnettcj (May 1, 2019)

simple and effective


----------



## Lnoggle1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Looks great! Cant even tell it was a DIY


----------



## maufic (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice work.


----------



## Hayescj21 (Aug 1, 2019)

Sweet design


----------



## tinglerj (May 17, 2019)

That looks amazing! I think you've got a knack for that kind of stuff.


----------



## jinken65 (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow. That looks great!


----------



## Clownbuster (Aug 22, 2017)

Some great ideas!


----------



## RangeHunter (Aug 9, 2019)

Do you happen to have full build pic's or plans available to see how you went from the basic A-Frame Jack to the final product? I will be starting mine this month and I really think your press concept will suit my needs perfectly, especially since it starts with the entire jack and not simply the internals of it.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HuntnHard0186 (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice and way cheaper then buying a press


----------



## jaredajohnson5 (Mar 16, 2019)

Very nice, have you put together any plans or instruction video?


----------



## Jayjb (Mar 13, 2019)

That's badass man awesome work.


----------



## Soo Jit (Aug 12, 2007)

Great Idea!!!!!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

RangeHunter said:


> Do you happen to have full build pic's or plans available to see how you went from the basic A-Frame Jack to the final product? I will be starting mine this month and I really think your press concept will suit my needs perfectly, especially since it starts with the entire jack and not simply the internals of it.
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The only plans were ideas in my head and unfortunately I lost a lot of my photos. I did find a couple of pics of the hinge parts tho. The hinge consisted of a couple 7/8" bolts, nuts and a piece of tubing. I started with a square tube jack and the main body of the press only required one piece of square tubing that fit into the jack. I cut each end of the tube (6" square on one end and 6 1/4" to the short of 45° on the other) so two cuts were all was needed and the nice square factory cut on the tube was the finished ends that I didn't need to touch. Everything was done with a little hand held grinder and $3 cutting disk. 
If you have any questions or need help feel free to post here or pm me.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## SBC123 (Feb 5, 2015)

This is freaking sweet, nice work!


----------



## TheOGPro308 (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks great. I’m a welder by trade and have been wanting to make one. The fingers is the hardest part to get and what’s been holding me back.


----------



## Gronks (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome DIY


----------



## caggiano (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Cullboss (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## PlanetMarz (Oct 21, 2017)

made by a professinal... very nice..


----------



## Springer325 (Oct 1, 2019)

Wow!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## Eagle Archer (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## Stickhead31 (Sep 25, 2019)

Haha that’s awesome!


----------



## Kms86 (Mar 27, 2019)

That’s one hell of a DIY job! Good work, looks professional 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jslayer37 (Oct 5, 2019)

Very smart , looks awesome, sounds like you have a market for them with all the posts.


----------



## dlb511 (Jul 16, 2019)

A drawing showing the fingers and their dimensions would sure be appreciated. I think I could cut and grind them to shape in my own shop if I knew what they should measure out.


----------



## Kon (Dec 31, 2018)

Very nice for a DIY!


----------



## strut22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## Aisthetikos (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks awesome! Sent the link to my brother 🙂


----------



## schaapstick (Oct 8, 2017)

Thats sick, did you use stainless or regular steel? Have any plans by any chance?


----------



## dhest (Nov 1, 2013)

very nice


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

dlb511 said:


> A drawing showing the fingers and their dimensions would sure be appreciated. I think I could cut and grind them to shape in my own shop if I knew what they should measure out.


This might help..









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

schaapstick said:


> Thats sick, did you use stainless or regular steel? Have any plans by any chance?


All regular steel. No plans really.. The post above has a sketch with some dimensions tho

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

TheOGPro308 said:


> Looks great. I’m a welder by trade and have been wanting to make one. The fingers is the hardest part to get and what’s been holding me back.


There are some fingers on ebay now for around $50 they look pretty nice

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## sixteen26 (Oct 13, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Bris1969 (Nov 12, 2017)

Great job


----------



## couchsurfer (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Jmlochala (Oct 22, 2019)

That’s awesome. Looks complicated to make. Does it work well? I was in a pinch a while back and tried using para cord and a ratchet strap.. didn’t work to well.


----------



## miles220 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice work!! better than the dowel rods and nylon rope we have used for years....much safer too!


----------



## miles220 (Sep 4, 2018)

Welds look good as well...especially for not owning your own welder


----------



## Pintail76 (Oct 6, 2017)

Wish I had those skills. That looks great


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Jmlochala said:


> That’s awesome. Looks complicated to make. Does it work well? I was in a pinch a while back and tried using para cord and a ratchet strap.. didn’t work to well.


Thank you and many thanks to all the nice comments from everyone. Yes it works very well. It was actually a very simple build and besides the welder the only other tool needed was a hand held angle grinder. 
I thought by building my press I'd save so much time... not exactly the case when I can't stop buying bows to play with. Lol

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

miles220 said:


> Welds look good as well...especially for not owning your own welder


Thank you. I'm a long way from an expert welder but did have a lot of practice when I was a kid. Just glad I could still do it.. I guess it's like riding a bike

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickman1093 (Feb 12, 2019)

very cool


----------



## Jordan Couch (Nov 29, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## hesslie (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## moshe079 (Dec 11, 2019)

This is awesome! I'm not that handy, so I will probably be spending double the $$$ in the future on a EZ Press. Nice work.


----------



## qbw99 (Feb 14, 2018)

very nice design


----------



## nzwurtz (Dec 9, 2019)

Built one just the other day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool63 (Feb 17, 2017)

Nice. How did you make the fingers?


----------



## nzwurtz (Dec 9, 2019)

It's a 1.5 inch bolt with the head cut off with heat shrink on it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nzwurtz (Dec 9, 2019)

It's also adjustable because I welded two nuts to the tube coming up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## funflysteve (Dec 9, 2015)

Fantastic workmanship!


----------



## Colsonk (Nov 2, 2018)

I like how you made your press fingers that was a good way to tackle it.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone I'm glad you like it. All those years with a portable press I couldn't imagine being without it now

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## cfassm (Apr 16, 2005)

very nice


----------



## ARCHERY4LYFE (Dec 8, 2018)

Good job man. This looks really good.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

ARCHERY4LYFE said:


> Good job man. This looks really good.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalyjl3 (Aug 11, 2019)

That thing is dang awesome!!!!


----------



## ezmethod (Dec 18, 2016)

That is a sweet setup.. excellent work... 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice work!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Foell (Feb 7, 2020)

Incredible work. What is the reason for going with the hinged mount over a standard bench top leg mount? Also why aluminum fingers instead of steel? Looks amazing and makes me want to try to build my own. I never once thought of using a trailer jack as the base/guts for it. I had seen lots of presses where guys bought rods and bearings and it just started feeling overwhelming but the trailer jack is something I can wrap my head around.


----------



## TAArrowood (Jul 9, 2013)

Absolutely great looking work.. I have made one that is very similar in design and it works well.. One thing I did that you might consider was to mount the flat plate at the point where you've mounted it to the plywood to a used wheel/hub assembly.. It has studs (where a wheel would mount) that you can drill the plate and mount to.. Then you can mount the hub to the plywood.. This will give you 360 degree rotation if you wanted to turn the bow to the back side or any angle in between... The hub has the wheel bearings in tack which allow easy rotation and there is plenty of flat surface to place a brake/lock up to keep in in a specific orientation.. Just a thought.. I really like your work...


----------



## Jienchin (Mar 25, 2018)

This is very nice.


----------



## boonejon (Aug 25, 2015)

One of the best ive seen


----------



## sabret00th (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Jcsrookie (Feb 11, 2020)

That's freaking sweet


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

TAArrowood said:


> Absolutely great looking work.. I have made one that is very similar in design and it works well.. One thing I did that you might consider was to mount the flat plate at the point where you've mounted it to the plywood to a used wheel/hub assembly.. It has studs (where a wheel would mount) that you can drill the plate and mount to.. Then you can mount the hub to the plywood.. This will give you 360 degree rotation if you wanted to turn the bow to the back side or any angle in between... The hub has the wheel bearings in tack which allow easy rotation and there is plenty of flat surface to place a brake/lock up to keep in in a specific orientation.. Just a thought.. I really like your work...


Thank you im glad you like it. That is indeed a great idea, however I already DO have that feature on my press. The base that bolts to the table has a piece of pipe welded to it that the press can rotate 360° on. There is a knob/bolt to lock it down in any position.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Aaron Foell said:


> Incredible work. What is the reason for going with the hinged mount over a standard bench top leg mount? Also why aluminum fingers instead of steel? Looks amazing and makes me want to try to build my own. I never once thought of using a trailer jack as the base/guts for it. I had seen lots of presses where guys bought rods and bearings and it just started feeling overwhelming but the trailer jack is something I can wrap my head around.


Thank you! I wanted the hinge and multiple pivot points so I had full access to ANY part of the bow with all 3 mount options I made (wall mount, bench mount and receiver hitch mount)

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone, hopefully it inspires some to GET YOUR DIY ON!!! 
I thought by building my press I would save so much time... Actually just get a lot more projects 









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Skc91 (Jan 3, 2020)

Amazing work!!


----------



## arrows slinger (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice Leon. I'm currently working on mine. Not as refined as yours but it will work.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottamopar (Oct 1, 2018)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Finally done! Strings coming tomorrow so just in time. I can't believe I didn't do this sooner it was so simple.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

dbow said:


> Finally done! Strings coming tomorrow so just in time. I can't believe I didn't do this sooner it was so simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty sweet great job!! 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## chadth (Jul 21, 2014)

:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good work on press.


----------



## dylanthomsen12 (Mar 13, 2020)

Do you have any pictures of your wheel assembly before you put it all together?


----------



## Gdspeedster (Feb 6, 2014)

looks great


----------



## pse_78 (May 18, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## weston22 (Mar 28, 2020)

love it


----------



## onegreyman (Jan 10, 2020)

WOW!! This thread has three of the best looking diy bow presses I've ever seen, each with it's own style and all well thought out. Now I'm not sure which one to copy. Great job guys!:set1_applaud:


----------



## Uncle JJ (Mar 31, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! That looks awesome. My BIL have decided your might be the path to go, we have a cable "press" and its more like a cable -kill your fingers and have fun putting tension on your bow.


----------



## DanielBuck (Feb 25, 2020)

dang you did a great job on that!


----------



## kebabu (Aug 25, 2017)

the fingers are casted ? or how did you make them if you wanna tell  awesome anyway !


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

kebabu said:


> the fingers are casted ? or how did you make them if you wanna tell  awesome anyway !


The fingers were cut from 1/2" aluminum and purchased from another member a couple of years ago. I had 4 regular fingers and 2 draw stop fingers. I cut the tips off 2 of the regular fingers and welded them to the draw stop fingers to accommodate the hedog cam protector which I have on several bows. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Archer (Apr 2, 2020)

How much does it weigh


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I think building my press was the best archery investment I've made.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Aviatorruss (Mar 28, 2020)

Dude, that’s some quality work. Nice job. As a DIYer myself, I can appreciate the time and thought you put into this project.


----------



## Djones745 (May 5, 2017)

great job!


----------



## Ryanbutt87 (Jul 25, 2018)

cool


----------



## anthonyinva (Apr 13, 2020)

great idea thanks for posting


----------



## Jkmitch (Oct 8, 2018)

looks awesome very impressive work


----------



## Qcapplegate (Oct 22, 2019)

great work, that looks top notch


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!! 
I had two different members message be this morning about building a press for them, after I posted pics yesterday. Unfortunately that's not possible now, but there are several pics throughout the thread showing the parts and how they went together. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Up top for anyone interested..

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## theguardian11 (Aug 30, 2020)

Incredible project 

congratulations


----------



## PaArcher2020 (Aug 30, 2020)

Whered you get the plastic dip?


----------



## CNP Mike (Nov 21, 2020)

That thing is beauty!

My gf said it’s sexy when I build things... So I built a new coffee table.


----------



## Marmax1967 (Nov 25, 2020)

Great project, thanks for sharing!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt crx 32 (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice job and a good savings


----------



## LethalParadox (Dec 1, 2016)

You’ve been doing great work for a ***** age Leon. I liked your stabilizers, and now I like your bow press. Good Job Sir


----------



## CantHelpBut2Tinker (Nov 25, 2020)

Awesome work!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

LethalParadox said:


> You’ve been doing great work for a ***** age Leon. I liked your stabilizers, and now I like your bow press. Good Job Sir


Thank you, I really appropriate it!![emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Telldor (Oct 12, 2020)

Bloody hell awesome


----------



## Large_AL (Jan 8, 2021)

That's one of the nicest looking DIYs I've seen — very professional finish.


----------



## Gearman (Jan 4, 2021)

That's impressive, nice job


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys, glad ya like it!!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullinshots (Jan 10, 2021)

Yep, looks awesome. Nice job.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thought this thread was lost forever. Up top for anyone interested...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilson417 (9 mo ago)

Looks great


----------



## bowman2 (2 mo ago)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Qball89 (Dec 5, 2020)

It looks great! Since this was originally posted a couple years ago, I was wondering if there have been any updates made to it or any fellow brothers have ventured into making something like this?


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah this thread fortunately wasn't lost, just hidden in a crack in the net someplace, Leon did a great job on this build.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Qball89 said:


> It looks great! Since this was originally posted a couple years ago, I was wondering if there have been any updates made to it or any fellow brothers have ventured into making something like this?


Thank you! Honestly it's been perfect just the way it is. I thought I'd use the wall mount, but the bench mount is the only way I ever use it. It totally eliminates the need for a vice as it can rotate vertically and is very easy to level. I had an idea for micro-adjust feature on the base but the locking knob on the base actually does it. I also had a cool idea for an insert that would allow it to press the smallest crossbows, but crossbows aren't really my thing and I don't have one.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Qball89 (Dec 5, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Thank you! Honestly it's been perfect just the way it is. I thought I'd use the wall mount, but the bench mount is the only way I ever use it. It totally eliminates the need for a vice as it can rotate vertically and is very easy to level. I had an idea for micro-adjust feature on the base but the locking knob on the base actually does it. I also had a cool idea for an insert that would allow it to press the smallest crossbows, but crossbows aren't really my thing and I don't have one..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That sounds absolutely amazing! I really wish that I was more mechanically inclined to build something similar. I really want a press but have a hard time putting the money down to get one. It would be so nice to ba able to throw one of these together and have it work as good as yours has for you. Much respect to you brother


----------



## WyoWyatt (1 mo ago)

That’s a great product. You can always do it better yourself. Looks as good or better than the presses on the market and at a fraction of the price it is. Good work!


----------

